# Carters Lake Reregulation Pool



## FordGT40 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys.  I'm new here so I apologize if this has been covered before.  I was just wondering if anyone has fished the Carters Lake reregulation pool.  I've tried it a couple of times in the last week with no luck...Of course I am possibly the world's worst fisherman.  This area is convenient to me so that is why I tried it.  If anyone has any idea how to fish this area and what species are there I would appreciate the help.  Is the reregulation pool worth fishing or should I go ahead and head to the main lake?  All I have to fish from is an 8' Pond Prowler with trolling motor so I can't cover a lot of area.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 2, 2009)

Use extreme caution for there are numerous hazards (Rock Boulders, Tree Stumps, etc.) scattered throughout the lake. Have you been out there during generation? IF not I would say you are going to have a time keeping that little boat still!

As far as to fishing the lake it has some good bass fishing but with the generation that occurs and pumpbacks it tends to change the fishing almost immediately upon generating, either for the good or bad. This time of year I would be working re-action strike bites for those magnums. IF you wanting to catch stripers....move on up to the upper lake. 
There are trout, bass, bluegill, catfish, stripers, hybrids, walleye. Pretty much what is in the upper lake is in the lower lake. Let me know if you have any more questions about the lake I live only 15 min from the lake.


----------



## FordGT40 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the response.  I've only taken my boat out once and it was hard to stay in one place.  I'm completely new at this, been a casual fisherman for years but would like to learn alot more about it now.  Would the upper lake have less "current"?  I've looked at the map and it looks like there are several boat ramps near coves and such that I might be able to explore with my small setup.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## allenww (Apr 3, 2009)

*Carter's Lake*

Fish Carters proper, not the rereg.

It is certainly prettier, and you will do more fishing and less fooling. 

Carters is deep. Fish the edges. Fish the valleys.

If you are in a small boat - I fish in a canoe - take a vest.
Peace of mind if you need to cross the lake in a wind. 


I attempt to enter on the side I want to fish, but that is largely because I paddle or electric.

Carters is very much a big bait for deep big fish lake, but I like to flyfish it in the summer with poppers.  Lots of 3/4 pound sunfish and 20 inch bass.

 wa


----------

